# Meet my samoyed puppy Meiko



## lou2003uk (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Aw he is totally gorgeous, and so white with a lovely wee black nose, bet he is lovely to cuddle, 

juliex


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

He reminds me of our Japanese Spitz that we had years ago  So cute!


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

He is soooo gorgeous! Looks like butter wouldn't melt in his mouth!


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Awwwww what a stunner :001_tt1:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

A real cutie.
I look forward to more pictures as he grows


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Absolutley stunning dog!!:001_tt1:


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

He is beautiful  x x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

wow, he is soo white  and looks so fluffy and cuddly :w00t: simply cute


----------



## holly-baby (Jun 18, 2009)

he is adorableeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, so cute.


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

Awww, gorgeous, lovely name too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my god how very very cute, i want to cuddle him,x


----------

